# Launching Moscow, Russia Location OpenVZ 7 VPS – HostNamaste



## HostNamaste (Mar 8, 2020)

*Launching Moscow, Russia Location OpenVZ 7 VPS - HostNamaste*

We are delighted to announce a brand new data center location to the HostNamaste lineup - *Moscow Russia Datacenter*. This facility features the highest levels of redundancy across all Russia and Asia. The low latency connectivity to the nearest location makes it the optimal choice for any business that is focused on high server uptime and network performance. *Cheap Moscow VPS*.

If your customers are located in Russia, we would recommend that you try our affordable, reliable, cheapest and the best in performance *Russia OpenVZ 7 VPS* hosting solution today. The hosting servers are configured with the highly optimized web server technology and powered by Dual Intel E5 Xeon Processors. You can now deliver the blazing fast website experience to your Russian users with the latency benefit from our servers. *Cheap Russia VPS*.

*Deploy Your Moscow Russia OpenVZ 7 VPS Server Today:
https://www.hostnamaste.com/openvz-vps-moscow-russia.php*


----------

